# Elgin Twinbar



## ohdeebee (Jun 17, 2010)

All the parts except for the rack and chainguard are in boxes. Needless to say if anyone is looking to sell those parts, I'm very interested.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 18, 2010)

There is a four star deluxe head shroud on ebay. Do you know what direction you want to go with your bike, like a twinn 20, 30 or four star deluxe?
http://cgi.ebay.com/PRE-WAR-ELGIN-T...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5c0baa7a


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 18, 2010)

Which rack and chainguard are you looking for?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 18, 2010)

rustyspoke66 said:


> There is a four star deluxe head shroud on ebay. Do you know what direction you want to go with your bike, like a twinn 20, 30 or four star deluxe?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRE-WAR-ELGIN-T...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5c0baa7a




I've got the shroud. Probably going to be a 20 for now. I'd like to at least find the bigger chainguard. The one thats sort of a surfboard shape I guess. If I buy a rack its gotta be a pod rack. I know those are hard to come by but its good to have goals. Everything else is there so I'm hoping to paint the remaining parts and have the ol' girl up and running in a couple weeks.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 18, 2010)

Try dave@nostalgic.net I think he has chain guard that needs work. That chain guard is possibly the rarest one for that bike and usually goes for around 200.00. Good luck, hope to see pictures when done.


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 22, 2010)

*Twinbar Rack*



ohdeebee said:


> I've got the shroud. Probably going to be a 20 for now. I'd like to at least find the bigger chainguard. The one thats sort of a surfboard shape I guess. If I buy a rack its gotta be a pod rack. I know those are hard to come by but its good to have goals. Everything else is there so I'm hoping to paint the remaining parts and have the ol' girl up and running in a couple weeks.




Which Twinbar rack are you looking for? There are two pod racks for the twinbar. The early one has the tailight built right into the rear sheetmetal, the later one has a sheetmetal mount below the rack for the tailight. You have to look close but there is a difference. Also there are three different frames for the twinbar. The early one is quite distinct from the later two. If you have them side by side it's really easy to see the differences. The later two are the same with the exception that one has ears for a dropstand on the rear dropouts. I'm not positive but from the pictures it looks like you have the later frame without the ears. Your frame doesn't look like it came with a rack because I don't see the two mounting holes in the frame bracket behind the seat where the fender support attaches, just the single hole for the fender. Hope this helps.


----------



## Frank-elginfan (Jul 3, 2010)

*Nice Project*

Good luck finding those parts, when finish you will know that all the effort was worthwhile , that happens to me when i finish mind.


----------

